# Florida surf fishing



## Vic (Apr 21, 2003)

Where can I find pages and links to surf fishing in the Jacksonville,St.Augustine area?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Try these link's Vic : http://www.dto.com/swfishing/plan/bodies.jsp?state=fl 
http://www.staugustine.com/fishing/ 
http://www.sailmiami.com/Intracoastal_Waterway/Local_jacksonville.htm 
http://www.mycgiserver.com/~radoonz/ 

This link is a to a board , the locals are from that area . http://floridasurffishing.com/ 
http://www.liphooked.com/forum/ 

Hope it helps you out.


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

Welcome aboard Vic


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

V,

The Wizard of Koz is piping you aboard P&S FLA board with a welcome of good info/links -as we have come to expect  

Should you head down Cape Coral/Ft. Myers way give a shout to Jighead as he can help you out locally there. Just watch out for them red tides and relatives  

Go fish,

`bucket


----------

